#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Ich habe Angst Gutachten :( >

## Nici21

Huhu habe grade nen brief von der rechtsanwältin bekommen es soll gemäss beweisanordnung vom 29.10.09 ein ärtzliches gutachten aufgrund ambulanter untersuchungh erforderlichenfalls stationärer untersuchung bis zur höchstdauer von drei tagen eingeholt werden
sdie werden daher gebeten zunächst die auffordferung des sachverständigen abzuwarten zur untersuchung abzuwarten dann rechtzeitig bei ihm zu erscheinen und sich auszuweisen falls die reise zur untersuchung von einem anderen als dem in der bisherigen anschrift bezeichnetetn ort antgetreten wird oder andere besondere umstände des erscheinen erheblich verteuern ist dies dem gericht unter angabe des aktenzeichens sofort mitzuteilen und weitere nachricht abzuwarten  
Es wird eine sachvferständige bestellt aus düsseldorf ich habe soooooooooooooo angst m,uss ich dann nach düsseldorf zum gericht :Huh?:  
Ich schaff das nicht ich werde gebeten mich zur untersuchung zur verfügung zu stellen angst  
es ist wegen der oeg rente wegen dem grad der seelischen behinderung  
bin damals von meinem Stiefv* Sexueller Missbraucht worden

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Nici21, 
wer nicht das gleiche durchgemacht hat wie Du, kann sich kaum vorstellen, wovor man alles Angst haben kann. Ich kann Dir nur raten, fahr hin . Wenn es denn drei Tage dauern sollte, so stell Dir vor es wäre eine Kur : Kein Frühstück machen, kein Mittag kochen, nicht Abwaschen und abends mit netten Leuten zusammensitzen und klönen. Die Untersuchung ist nicht schlimmer, als eine normale ärztliche Untersuchung z.B. wegen Bauchschmerzen. Es kann Dir eigentlich egal sein, was die Ärzte feststellen, es kann eh kaum schlimmer kommen, höchstens besser (in Aussicht auf eine Rente). Dort darf man Dir nichts tun. Möglichgerweise sagt man Dir "stell Dich nicht so an", aber das hast Du bestimmt auch schon woanders gehört. Da brauchst Du Dir nichts draus zu machen. Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Nici21

Hey Katzo   
Ich habe Angst vor den Bilder der Vergangenheit  :Sad:  
Ich habe angst vor der gutachterin habe angst davor das ich im gericht sitzen muss und aussagen muss was mir passiert ist 
vor wildfremden leuten ich kann das nicht  :Sad:   
Nein wie ne Kur würde ich sowas nicht nennen auf keinen fall

----------


## dreamchaser

Also ein Gutachten und eine Aussage vor Gericht sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Hierbei geht es ausschliesslich um das Gutachten, bei dem festgestellt werden soll, inwiefern dir die Rente zusteht. 
Da ich selbst auch schon solch ein Gutachten gemacht habe, kann ich dir sagen (von der anderen Seite her) wie es abläuft:
Du wirst ein Schreiben von einem Arzt (Krankenhaus) bekommen, in dem ein Termin genannt wird, an dem sie dich sehen wollen. Dann wirst du die Person treffen, die mit deinem Fall betraut ist. Sie wird sich mit dir unterhalten und dich körperlich untersuchen. Danach folgen ggf. apparative Untersuchungen - welche notwendig sind bestimmt dein Gutachter.
Ob dir die Rente zugesprochen wird hängt davon ab, wie der Gutachter die Fragen des Gerichtes beantwortet - und letztendlich entscheidet das Gericht darüber, nicht dein Gutachter. D.h. das Gericht nimmt das Gutachten als Hilfestellung zur Entscheidungsfindung, aber es kann sich anders entscheiden, als es das Gutachten sieht.
Natürlich ist es schwer, über eine solche Vergangenheit zu sprechen - nur muss dein Gutachter ja einen Grund haben, weshalb dir die Rente zugesprochen werden sollte. Und ich nehme an, dass es um die Vergangenheit der Traumatisierung geht?
Eine Möglichkeit wäre: du bist sicherlich in therapeutischer Behandlung. Wenn du den Therapeuten von der Schweigepflicht entbindest und dieser dem Gutachter Unterlagen zur Verfügung stellen kann, dann kann der Gutachter einen Teil der Informationen so bekommen und du musst nicht nochmal alles erzählen.
Bei Gericht zwingt dich ja eh keiner etwas zu sagen: du kannst aber musst nicht. Und du kannst dich ja erkundigen, ob du überhaupt anwesend sein musst, da ja in dem Gutachten ja alles mögliche über dich steht. Ggf. solltest du alles das mit deinem Therapeuten besprechen.

----------


## Nici21

hey dream ich bin damals schon untersucht worden gynökolisch wegen dem gericht aber im prozess gegen ihm ich schaff das nicht nicht noch mal entblösen

----------


## dreamchaser

Im Gericht wird man sicher keine Entblössung deinerseits erwarten. Und ich weiss nicht, worum es in dem Gutachten geht, aber ich denke mal, dass eine gynäkologische Untersuchung nicht gemacht wird (wird nur direkt nach der Vergewaltigung zur Spurensicherung gemacht), sondern eher andere Untersuchungen. Sprich doch mal mit deinem Therapeuten darüber, was er denkt.

----------


## Sternchen2

Wie ist es denn weiter gegangen? Ich bin erst seit gestern hier und daher net voll involviert. 
Erzähl doch mal bitte. 
Lg Sternchen

----------


## Nici21

huhu   
habe heute einen brief von der gutachterin erhalten.....  
muss am 29.01.2010 um 12 uhr nach düsseldorf  
da steht nur ei termin wird dann auch nur ein tag gemacht?? 
Weil muss das wissen für die Schule :Sad:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das Beste wird sein wenn du dort anrufst und nachfrägst. 
Fragen stellen löst Probleme  :Smiley:

----------


## Nici21

Das Problerm ist ja habe keine Stimme :Sad:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Stimme im Sinne von nicht Sprechen können/ wollen oder Stimme von ich habe nichts zu melden? 
Wenn du meinst du hättest nichts zu melden macht das nix den du willst ja nur wissen wie lange das Ganze dauert!
Immerhin solltest du es für die Schule wissen!
Wenn du den Mut nicht aufbringst dort anzurufen (!warum auch immer!) dann lass jemaden für dich anrufen!

----------


## Nici21

Keine Stimme von Keine stimme hab das schon seit jetzt 3 wochen

----------


## dreamchaser

Das wird eine ambulante Untersuchung sein, sonst hätten sie gesagt, dass du dich auf der und der Station einfinden sollst. Und es ist sicher ein Ort angegeben (ggf. der Name einer Ambulanz oder eines Funktionsbereiches).

----------


## Nici21

huhu dream in düsseldorf ist das die gutachterin ist für psychistrie und psychotherapie-sozialmedizin- 
Ja und dann ne adresse

----------


## Nici21

huhu hab mal ne frage  
meine thera sagt ich soll auf keinen fall alleine gehn weil die gefahr ist das ich zusammen breche nur jetzt ist das prob...meine begleitung kann nächste woche donnerstag nicht kann ich den termin absagen

----------


## dreamchaser

Einfach anrufen und den Termin versuchen zu verschieben. Aber öfter als einmal solltest du das nicht tun, sonst wirft das schon ein negatives Licht auf dein Gutachten, denn auch auf Zuverlässigkeit und Pünktlichkeit und Motivation wird geachtet und auch beschrieben.

----------


## Nici21

huhu  
das gutachten hab ich überstanden -.-  
es war nur extrem heftig 
kam da raus und hab am ganzen körper gezittert meine beine hielten mich nimmer ich musste mich setzten

----------

